# ~=FOR SALE=~



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

My old blu 6tray, (bmf'd everything I could think of)used to be a hopper, but frame went to another car....BODY AND MATCHIN DAYTONS for $25 obo
















































Still a cool car, just old news to me......dont feel like strippin it :uh: but I want another tray. Make an offer or a trade


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

WHAT ELSE U GOT ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1960 impala -two tone rust metallic and ivory, used to be a hopper plenty details dosent have a bottom or back bumper (from hoppin' :biggrin: ) Comes with matchin daytons $15..PM me























































 only $15


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I cant get any ideas for dis one so ima let it go.....$10 ya feel me









Man I aint even crack da plastic

















17" deep dishes still in good condition $5 come with chrome brake plates
















Old elco goodies........ $5 for both-pumps and elco shell

















 Work wit me if you only need one item jus holla....


----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

whats up wiff that 60?? whats the least u'll take?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck it the Cadi's for sale too... $75 front $ back switches (hops high too no bs :angry $85 with switchbox get at me

























The rivi too if you didnt know $50 obo









CADI SUSPENSION AND DECALS $5 TAKES IT


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

any pics of the lac in action


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

The 64 is up for grabs to with gobbs of detail...engine in it hood hinges workin' front hydraulics stands up on back bumper (1johnson motor), 
 
















Green dish on dees too :biggrin: 

















GOT SUM 1/18 SCALE RIMS OFF OLD ESCALDE RC CAR $5


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

what else u sellin lux


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Hers some stock irocs and tires $5









White and tan daytons $5

















Oh yeah BTW THE 64 VERT IS ONLY $85.00 FOR ALL THAT DETAIL AND WORKIN SWICHES...COME ON 64's dont come convertible, tahts all xcacto baby :biggrin: 
























OR ORDER ONE FROM ME HOW EVER YOU WANTIT........PPRICE NEGOTIABLE


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

ill take the 57 ford hard top pm me with ur addy


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

I'll take the Caddy suspension. Hit me up IM w/the payment infor! Gonz


----------



## 8-Ball (Aug 29, 2003)

anymore pics of the caddy homie im me on yahoo jermbug2000


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Not antmore pics of cadi rite now but it is on youtube hoppin , its a kinda messd up footage but you get the idea....


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey LUXMAN, did you get my PM?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

bout to chek em now sorry


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Get my PM? lol


----------



## Pokey (Apr 6, 2005)

You're inbox is full LUXMAN, check your PMs!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Wusup cars still for sale over here i'll probably strip the 63 and keep but the 64 and cadi are still for sale.


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 12 2008, 05:57 PM~10153585
> *My old blu 6tray, (bmf'd everything I could think of)used to be a hopper, but frame went to another car....BODY AND MATCHIN DAYTONS for $25 obo
> 
> 
> ...


how many miles on the engine? :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

iM BOUT TO CUT THE DOORS OPEN ON MY HARDTOP DUECE, I JJUST GOTTA TRY IT....PIC COMIN SOON


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:biggrin: HAHA .... I TOLD TA'LL I WAS GON' CUT THE DOORS ON MY DUECE ... went good for the first time I tryed this mod... caint wait to buy some baremetal.... :biggrin: 




















Here it is Painted :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


















........................................ :biggrin:


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Man i cant wait to get some bmf lol

Thought i'd get a pic of 1960 to 1964 imps before i sell a few of em......


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

where u from?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Im from L.A. ........lost angels califoolia :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

HEY STILL FOR SALE...ONLY $85 FOR ALL THIS DETAIL.....HOW MAY CARS YOU SEE THAT HAVE A MOTOR, INTERIOR AND WOKING HYDRAULICS.......


























ONLY $85 W/ ONE SWITCH TO THE FRONT..........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

THESE TWO ARE SOLD THOUGH..........









http://i264.photobucket.com/albums/ii181/1MANSHOW84/FINSHED%20PRODUCTS/60imp.jpg[/IMG

..............................MYSPACE.COM/WHY84........................................


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

Still got that hopper?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 27 2008, 07:46 PM~10266404
> *  THESE TWO ARE SOLD THOUGH..........
> 
> 
> ...



fixed


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10267326
> *Still got that hopper?
> *



Wut the green one? yup still got it.....you can get dat one or i can build one to your specs any car can be put on switches so jus holler at me ya'll, checkout the myspace link below....oh yea footage of the green 64 hoppin on youtube too. better vids comin soon!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1960 CORVETTE AMT/ERTL KIT FOR SALE TOO....PICS TOMMOROW


Wusup bodydropped...


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

66 rivi?what u want to trade


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

GOT ANY RESIN NOT TOUCHED YET?OR OLD BUILD I NEED A 1980S MONTE OR WUTYA GOT?


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

check my forsale topic.
that montes gone.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MN I JUS SAW IT TOO...WHERE DID YOU GET IT ANYWAY? IF YOU REALLY WANT IT WE CAN NEGOTIATE PRICE.....ILL KEEP LOOKIN THROUGH YUR FOR SALE TOPIC..


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

MN I JUS SAW IT TOO...WHERE DID YOU GET IT ANYWAY? IF YOU REALLY WANT IT WE CAN NEGOTIATE PRICE.....ILL KEEP LOOKIN THROUGH YUR FOR SALE TOPIC..


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

i cant buy nothin....im in debt but tradin is fine


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

okgot any cars you wanna trade<im up for that....any kits let me know wut ya got........


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

bodies man. just bodies. 66 gto body, 86 gn body....


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I dont know man, the rivi is one of my cleanest curbsides(not on switches) plusi really need sum doe rite now...rent comin :ugh: ......Im askin $50 for the rivi or a equal trade like sumthin rare or somthin i need......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

1960 CORVETTE STILL IN PLATIC-$10 PLUS SHIPPING-nothing missing



















monet orders only PM me...........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

LOL OK GUESS NOBODY WANTS TH E '60 VETTE FUCK THE PRICE MAKE AN OFFERO R JUS TRADE ME SUMTHIN I DONT WANT IT.....LMAO


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JokerManN808_@Mar 27 2008, 09:08 AM~10267326
> *Still got that hopper?
> *


WUSUP I STILL GOT IT AND MORE, MAKE OFFER....IM TRYIN TO MAKE SOME RESIN MONEY ..........LOL


----------



## highclass (Mar 16, 2008)

Watz up..

Well I was just checking if u got my P.M..cuz u haven't replyed yet..


----------



## vengence (Sep 19, 2005)

best of luck homie.......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 29 2008, 04:39 PM~10285218
> *1960 CORVETTE STILL IN PLATIC-$10 PLUS SHIPPING-nothing missing
> 
> 
> ...


still up for grabs.....come on trade me sumthin for it


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

......................................... :uh: sumbody take this corvette off my hands as much of a chevy fan as i am, i dont like this car, i got it free so ill take wutever for it, trade sumthin or jus pay shippin and its yours lo


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

package deal for the caddy and the green impala???$$$$$$ pm me


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

-------------------------------------UPDATE-------------------------------------------------

LIGHT BLUE 63=SOLD
WHITE CADI =SOLD
GREEN 64 IMP =SOLD

STILL HAVE 60 IMP AND CORVETTE.
BUILDING TWO CADDYS THAT WILL BE FOR SALE.
STILL ACCEPTING ORDERS =SO JUS HOLLER AT ME!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Well folks the corvette has finally found its new owner :biggrin: 

I'LL BE POSTING MORE STUFF FOR ALE AS I CLEAN UP SHOP.......


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TTT most of this stuff is gn but im gettin the next batch together...........


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

CLEARANCE SALE !!!!!! MAKE OFFERS OPEN TO TRADE   

'66 RIVI 








































































'57 FORD 


















NAME YOUR PRICE! :cheesy: :0


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Mar 28 2008, 01:17 AM~10274540
> *bodies man. just bodies. 66 gto body, 86 gn body....
> *


what you want for the gn body pm me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTX686 (Aug 1, 2008)

any more shots of that black ford?


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

is tht impala a hopper?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by texasfunk_@Oct 2 2008, 07:44 PM~11764331
> *is tht impala a hopper?
> *



:biggrin: it was....but when the bumper fell off I retired it :0 :biggrin:


----------



## texasfunk (May 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 09:39 PM~11764894
> *:biggrin: it was....but when the bumper fell off I retired it  :0  :biggrin:
> *


haha..how much u asking for it?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MTX686_@Oct 2 2008, 05:55 PM~11763397
> *any more shots of that black ford?
> *



well its all there, I just painted it flat black to give it the hot rod/w.i.p. look but I lost interest.................Im a chevy guy :biggrin: its a cool kit though lots of options and the doors came open and hinged out of the box 

$15 shipped!!!!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I know you guys hate diecast but just in case.....make an offer.


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:44 PM~11761283
> *CLEARANCE SALE !!!!!! MAKE OFFERS OPEN TO TRADE
> 
> '66 RIVI
> ...




TTT :0 :cheesy: :biggrin:  :uh:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:44 PM~11761283
> *CLEARANCE SALE !!!!!! MAKE OFFERS OPEN TO TRADE
> 
> '66 RIVI
> ...



Aww come on Somebody could use a clean RIVI in their life :dunno: 

I'LL EVEN TRADE IT FOR TWO UNBUILT KITS :cheesy: :0


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

when are you home,i been tryin to get at you.....


----------



## tunzafun (Sep 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 12 2008, 08:20 PM~10153766
> *Fuck it the Cadi's for sale too... $75 front $ back switches (hops high too no bs :angry $85 with switchbox get at me
> 
> 
> ...


u still got that caddy suspension n decals mayne?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tunzafun_@Oct 7 2008, 10:21 PM~11808563
> *u still got that caddy suspension n decals mayne?
> *



only got the front suspension left and the decals I gotta find, I'll let ya know 2morow


----------



## chato83 (Feb 15, 2003)

still got the orange impala


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chato83_@Oct 23 2008, 10:47 PM~11959146
> *still got the orange impala
> *



:nosad: sold....still got the Rivi though :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Mar 12 2008, 06:20 PM~10153766
> *Fuck it the Cadi's for sale too... $75 front $ back switches (hops high too no bs :angry $85 with switchbox get at me
> 
> 
> ...


do u still have it ?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Oct 24 2008, 12:21 PM~11963456
> *do u still have it ?
> *



DAMN HOMIE, I JUST STRIPPED THE PAINT ON IT, GONNA REBUILD IT, BUT I CAN ALWAYS BUILD YOU ONE HOWEVER YOU WANT IT  


DATS WHAT I DO MAYNE :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

ANYBODY TERESTED IN A MINIMOTO? ELECTRIC MOTOR DRIVEN....MY NEPHEW LOST THE KEY :uh: .......... AND OUT GREW IT :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

66 WAGON HOPPER, VERY DETAILED, ALUMA YELLOW PEARL OVER WHITE + FLAKE,......TAN INTERIOR,4 PUMP/YELLOW HOSE DISPLAY IN BACK WINDOW..., TWO JOHNSON MOTORS=FRONT AND BACK HOPPING, WORKING INTERIOR LIGHTS, MATCHING SPOKES, I'D RATHER SELL IT THAN STRIPE IT AND JUNK IT :uh: 

I'LL MAKE A VID OF IT HOPPING SOON  $85 SHIPPED +$10 FOR SWITCHBOX


























LIGHTS ON... :0


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:rant: EVERYTHING MUST GO! ANY OF MY WERK YOU SEE/WANT LET ME KNOW!!!!!

COME ON HOMIES IM TRYIN TO BUY A 1:1 AND MAKE ROOM FOR NEW BUILDS :0 :biggrin:  . ALL PRICES VERY NEGOTIABLE!!!!!


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

still got that hard top, and some rims left over or the pumps?


----------



## DA_SQUID (Jun 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 10:43 PM~11765554
> *I know you guys hate diecast but just in case.....make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


i can use the rims :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DA_SQUID_@Oct 29 2008, 04:50 PM~12008909
> *i can use the rims :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: ONLY IF YOU BUY THE TRUCK WITH IT.........OTHERWISE CHECK THIS OUT :0  http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=3888


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

yo lux how much for the charger to that minimoto? i need one to charge the batt on my minibike [gas 49cc]


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CNDYBLU66SS_@Oct 29 2008, 08:48 PM~12011262
> *yo lux how much for the charger to that minimoto? i need one to charge the batt on my minibike [gas 49cc]
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: shyt I dont know bro, I dont even have the charger for this one any more.....if yours is gas what do you need a charger for


----------



## twiztedplasticz (Oct 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 08:39 PM~12011139
> *:biggrin: ONLY IF YOU BUY THE TRUCK WITH IT.........OTHERWISE CHECK THIS OUT :0   http://www.collectablediecast.com/index.as...ROD&ProdID=3888
> *



ay bro you shouldnt have done that you should have pushed the truck instead of givin out that link. you should'ev sold him the truck but your a nice guy thats how you do things and i respect that homeboy. BTW how you gonna sell your badass wagon that thing it like a legend in the model hopper game and also what kind of car you tring to buy?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

you rite oholdnt sell my wagon....."BUT" My dream car is knocking at my door and askin to park in my driveway!!!! :biggrin: too bad I aint got no room in it though  .

But I will be buying a 1988 LS monte carlo :biggrin: :tears: Dreams do come true :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

OH THERE WILL BE VIDEO OF THE WAGON HOPPING ON YOUTUBE SOON!!!!!! I GOTTA SHOW YOU GUYS HOW HIGH IT BUNNYHOPS :biggrin: :0 .......


----------



## PINK86REGAL (Mar 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 11:26 PM~12012665
> *you rite oholdnt sell my wagon....."BUT" My dream car is knocking at my door and askin to park in my driveway!!!! :biggrin:  too bad I aint got no room in it though  .
> 
> But I will be buying a 1988 LS monte carlo  :biggrin:  :tears: Dreams do come true  :biggrin:
> *



damn must be nice to be big money like u lux!! 88ls the last year!! :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

the only reason im gettin it is because it goin for the low!!!! :0 :biggrin: with no motor


----------



## 2lowsyn (Jul 19, 2007)

so you dont have this one any more ?


----------



## Diamond502 (Oct 18, 2007)

good luck on the sale, homie

★★★


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 12:21 PM~12016350
> *so you dont have this one any more ?
> 
> 
> ...



~SOLD~ :0 :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

TTT :uh: 




> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 01:44 PM~11761283
> *CLEARANCE SALE !!!!!! MAKE OFFERS OPEN TO TRADE
> 
> '66 RIVI
> ...


----------



## hmw99civic (Dec 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 2 2008, 10:43 PM~11765554
> *I know you guys hate diecast but just in case.....make an offer.
> 
> 
> ...


HOW MUCH 4 THIZ 1? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

$15 shipped :0


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 29 2008, 11:07 PM~12011506
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: shyt I dont know bro, I dont even have the charger for this one any more.....if yours is gas what do you need a charger for
> *


all the lights and electrical stuff... u cant have a car with no lights can u? :biggrin:


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

gotcha , well i've never rode these, i like 4wheelers.....2 wheels aint enough to have a motor on :biggrin:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 27 2008, 12:00 AM~11981391
> *66 WAGON HOPPER, VERY DETAILED, ALUMA YELLOW PEARL OVER WHITE + FLAKE,......TAN INTERIOR,4 PUMP/YELLOW HOSE DISPLAY IN BACK WINDOW..., TWO JOHNSON MOTORS=FRONT AND BACK HOPPING, WORKING INTERIOR LIGHTS, MATCHING SPOKES, I'D RATHER SELL IT THAN STRIPE IT AND JUNK IT  :uh:
> 
> I'LL MAKE A VID OF IT HOPPING SOON   $85 SHIPPED +$10 FOR SWITCHBOX
> ...


pics of the swicth box?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

if you wan to see what my switchboxs look like , look on the first page of my how-to hydraulics thread. my personal box has blue flake switch extensions but yours would come with chrome ones


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

hey lux wassup homie? been chillin with the black lac and the green demon. whatcha got left for sale?


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by scrpnit_@Nov 2 2008, 09:16 AM~12038422
> *hey lux wassup homie? been chillin with the black lac and the green demon. whatcha got left  for sale?
> *


Well I got the yellow wagon with front and back switches very detailed, I got the grey 64 hopper with the adjustable rear suspension, and if this black caprice hopper dont get picked up soon it will be up for sale :0  


And of course, I always have time for custom orders, faster service promised


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Nov 2 2008, 08:46 PM~12042120
> *Well I got the yellow wagon with front and back switches very detailed, I got the grey 64 hopper with the adjustable rear suspension, and if this black caprice hopper dont get picked up soon it will be up for sale  :0
> And of course, I always have time for custom orders, faster service promised
> *


pics?


----------



## egan808 (Mar 16, 2007)

got any big body caddi or towncars?


----------



## scrpnit (Jan 9, 2008)

[faster service promised 
[/quote]

LOL! hit me with a $ on the wagon bro!


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Oct 26 2008, 11:00 PM~11981391
> *66 WAGON HOPPER, VERY DETAILED, ALUMA YELLOW PEARL OVER WHITE + FLAKE,......TAN INTERIOR,4 PUMP/YELLOW HOSE DISPLAY IN BACK WINDOW..., TWO JOHNSON MOTORS=FRONT AND BACK HOPPING, WORKING INTERIOR LIGHTS, MATCHING SPOKES, I'D RATHER SELL IT THAN STRIPE IT AND JUNK IT  :uh:
> 
> I'LL MAKE A VID OF IT HOPPING SOON   $85 SHIPPED +$10 FOR SWITCHBOX
> ...



SOLD !!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Joker808 (May 29, 2002)

got any others ?


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

ttt


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:uh: UP FOR TRADES LMK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  











1953 Bel air lowrider kit complete 










Pearl white 90'd Lac with blue half top and side moldings comes complete interior floor painted matching blue dash is detailed. 











4dr 90'd Lac a lil rough round da edges comes with everything from a Lac kit to complete



!!!!!!!TRADES-TRADES-TRADES!!!!!!!!! MAKE OFFERS PLEASE :cheesy:


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 09:22 PM~14632394
> *:uh: UP FOR TRADES LMK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



What are you lookin for ?? I am intrested in all 3 items !


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm interested in 1986 monte SS kits or old AMT/ertl 1964/1963 kits mostly. I have alot of Cadillac parts ...


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Jul 30 2009, 09:53 PM~14632729
> * I'm interested in 1986 monte SS kits or old AMT/ertl 1964/1963 kits  mostly. I have alot of Cadillac parts ...
> *



i GOT THE MONTE KIT THEY ARE THE DONK OR STREET BURNER KIT AND 1 AERO BACK ! I MIGHT HAVE AN AMT 63 BUT I'LL HAVE TO CHECK WHEN I UNPACK ! 

wHAT DO YOU HAVE IN WAY OF THE CADDY PARTS ! aND WHAT YOU LOOKIN FOR TO TRADE ALL THREE YOU POSTED TONIGHT !


----------



## evolution9 (Apr 7, 2009)

how much for both caddys or atleast 1 been looking for 1 for a while..were in la you at .im about 1 hr away..
also got 2 86 monte ss street burner kits that will trade aswell..
also you got any wheels you trying to sell..its hard as hell tryin to find a decent set of lowrider wheels in bako


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evolution9_@Jul 30 2009, 08:57 PM~14633500
> *how much for both caddys or atleast 1 been looking for 1 for a while..were in la you at .im about 1 hr away..
> also got 2 86 monte ss street burner kits that will trade aswell..
> also you got any wheels you trying to sell..its hard as hell tryin to find a decent set of lowrider wheels in bako
> *



Im in the hearty of L.A bro I get my stuff from a local swapmeet, ordersite you can get rims and stuff from....."HELP 'EM OUT GUYS"  


The two cadis are pending sale for now


----------



## evolution9 (Apr 7, 2009)

thats cool..you ever sell that yellow wagon that was switched up..


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

whats up homie u got anymore 64 or 63 hoppers or pm me how much u charge to do for a hopper


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by evolution9_@Aug 1 2009, 08:18 PM~14649196
> *thats cool..you ever sell that yellow wagon that was switched up..
> *



yea I sold dat wagon last year, but i build hoppers for people all da time  let me know what ya got in mind


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 1 2009, 09:40 PM~14649680
> *whats up homie u got anymore 64 or 63 hoppers or pm me how much u charge to do for a hopper
> *



hey wusup man, I dont have any at the moment because those old amt 63s and 64s are hard to find but Im tryin to find a few rite now :biggrin: But I can also make alot of kits into hoppers even diecast cars. 

Prices are:

$85 and up for fully built,painted & detailed car with front and back switches

$75 and up for only one switch to the front same level of detail

$125 and up for 4 switch dancers and stuff like dat.

All cars come with switchbox but you will need a 7.2 remote control car battery

And on certain kits I can even leave the motor in and hinge the hood on hoppers  



I can cut ragtops,sunroofs, hinge doors & hoods


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHAT IF I HAVE A 64 ALREADY AND JUST NEED TO FIX THE WIRES AND THE SWTCHES HOW MUCH WOULD THAT COAST


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS_@Aug 2 2009, 10:38 PM~14656681
> *WHAT IF I HAVE A 64 ALREADY AND JUST NEED TO FIX THE WIRES AND THE SWTCHES HOW MUCH WOULD THAT COAST
> *



If you already got the car and just want sum switches put in I'll front and back for $50


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

:biggrin:  SEND ME A PM WHERE U AT AND ILL SEND IT TO U HOMIE THANKS AND I ALSO AM HAVEING A CARS SHOW ON NOV 1ST IN CANOGA PARK CAR SHOW /MOLDE CAR SHOW AND FESTIVAL ON THE STREET IF U WANT TO COME DOWN AND SHOW WHAT U HAVE OR IF U WANT TO SELL THANKS HOMIE U COULD LOOK FOR THE TOPIC IN HERE HERE HOMIE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)




----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 2lowsyn_@Oct 30 2008, 12:21 PM~12016350
> *so you dont have this one any more ?
> 
> 
> ...



STILL UP FOR SALE/TRADE


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

:dunno: LOT OF BOMB BUILDERS OUT THERE, NOBODY WANTS A '53 BEL AIR :nicoderm: I FIND THAT HARD TO BELIEVE LMAO SALE OR TRADE GUYS :biggrin:


----------



## sdkid (Jun 22, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LUXMAN_@Aug 8 2009, 08:43 PM~14714159
> *:dunno: LOT OF BOMB BUILDERS OUT THERE, NOBODY WANTS A '53 BEL AIR  :nicoderm:  I FIND THAT HARD TO BELIEVE LMAO SALE OR TRADE GUYS  :biggrin:
> *


how much shipped? lmk :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHAT DOES THE 53 HAVE ON IT HOMIE SEND ME A PM OF HOW MUCH U WANT FOR IT


----------



## LUXMAN (Mar 4, 2008)

Caddy sold, 53 pending, 66 rivi STILL FOR SALE !! :0


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey luxman wat caddy parts do u have i need some parts for my caddys n how much for them let know me know homie :biggrin:


----------



## bigdogg323 (Jun 3, 2006)

hey bro did u sell that 4dr caddy yet hit me up if u havent


----------

